# Printer Problem

## Slurp53

I have a usb printer.  All the jobs that are being sent are showing up as cancelled.  Emerged cups and gimp-print, have all the printer stuff compiled in the kernel.  Localhost:631 is showing printer idle; accepting jobs on /dev/usb/lp0, but everything I send to it gets cancelled. 

My Mandrake install has a USB group.  Do I need to add a USB group to be able to print to the printer?  How do I fix this?  It is the only thing that is keeping Mandrake on my hard drive.

----------

## Lasker

 *Slurp53 wrote:*   

> ...Localhost:631 is showing printer idle; accepting jobs on /dev/usb/lp0, but everything I send to it gets cancelled...

 

Sounds familar...

Let me guess: HP - printer and cups-1.1.15-r2?

Most printers work with that new version but there seem to be a few HP - models which do not.

Use the forum's search function to make your own picture and how to handle this.

Basically you have to downgrade to cups-1.1.14-r4 and everything's easy like usual again.

Btw for me this is the only really annoying issue with gentoo so far and I don't understand why the developers don't investigate in that problem.

Nevertheless: Gentoo is great, I love it!

----------

## Lasker

Addition: Further below I saw another posting of you where you specified your printer as Epson 820.

Try to downgrade anyway: It doesn't hurt and can be easily upgraded again if no solution.

----------

## Slurp53

Tried  'emerge cups-1.1.14-r4'  says can't find match.  I did not have it installed before, cups-1.1.15-r2 is my first version.  Is there anyother way to downgrade?

----------

## Lasker

 *Slurp53 wrote:*   

> Tried  'emerge cups-1.1.14-r4'  says can't find match.  I did not have it installed before, cups-1.1.15-r2 is my first version.  Is there anyother way to downgrade?

 

Yes. Learned it from my son  :Rolling Eyes: , the only way I know:

You must give the full file- and pathname (the letter only, if you dont't already cd'ed to the right path.

Here the long version: emerge (-p) /usr/portage/net-print/cups/cups-1.1.14-r4.ebuild  (<- Note: with the '.ebuild' extension).

Don't forget to unmerge the other version before!

You told us that you never installed it before thus it's possibly not yet in your portage tree.

In this case edit /var/cache/edb/world and put this line at last line:

=net-print/cups-1.1.14-r4

and then emerge rsync and emerge (-pretend) -u world.

If this doesn't work, I'm finished here and you need some guru- advice.  :Sad: 

If this works for you, this version only must be pretend from updating with emerge rsync and emerge -u world.

There are ways to do this already mentioned in the forum somewhere.

If you don't find them just ask me.

Good Luck,

Lasker

----------

## Slurp53

That did the trick.  Emerged cups 1.1.14-r4 and printer works fine now.  Thanks for the help.  Bye Bye Mandrake.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lasker

 *Slurp53 wrote:*   

> That did the trick.  Emerged cups 1.1.14-r4 and printer works fine now.  Thanks for the help.  Bye Bye Mandrake.   

 

Great!  :Very Happy: 

But you are not quite finished.

If you don't want to repeat the whole procedure each time after rsync and world update you may find this one useful:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9753&highlight=cups1+1+14r4

----------

## timbo

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy: 

Also worked a charm for me and my old Epson Colour 600.

Just make sure you follow the instructions.

Regards

Tim

----------

## TcB

timbo, i need our help, i have also a epson stylus c600 and i can't print, i think that the problem is with my kernel, which one are u using? can you post the dmesg about the parport detection? thanks.

----------

## skeletal29

i am having the same exact problem but with a canon s450

----------

## TcB

Now it works, it was the stupid parallel cable, aghh, i have a new cable and now the epson prints perfect   :Very Happy: 

----------

## skeletal29

yea with 1.4 cps i got my shit to work to but parport is slwo as fuck.

----------

## TcB

u can try to enable the dma option inside parport, maybe it helps

----------

## lucindrea

i would love to try this for my canon-s450 but

buddy cups # pwd

/usr/portage/net-print/cups

buddy cups # ls

ChangeLog  Manifest  cups-1.1.18-r5.ebuild  cups-1.1.19-r1.ebuild  cups-1.1.19.ebuild  files  metadata.xml

1.1.14????

----------

## lucindrea

i got it working on my pinter   :Very Happy:   ... i emerged the 1.1.19 file directly ( emerge /path) and installed ghost script .. weird part is it didnt work 100% untill i stopped a process called canon .. no idea what it was or what called it , but once i stopped it , everything is fine

----------

